# Post a pic of your golden at his happiest



## olik

Honey been a happy clown!


----------



## ckp

We've only had Nascar one week, but this pic screams happiness to me....


----------



## AmbikaGR

Lucy at her happiest EVER!!! :bowl:


----------



## inge

I like this thread! At the moment Tess is extremely happy at the K9Nosework Class: no restricions on behaviour, so she can run around and search for the treat, and people applaud her when she's found it!


----------



## missmarstar

I've always loved this picture of Sam and thought he looked so extremely happy.. this was the day we brought Dillon home. Sam was in much need of a buddy, and his happiness showed all day long! 











another one taken the same day of both boys.


----------



## AmbikaGR

missmarstar said:


> I've always loved this picture of Sam and thought he looked so extremely happy.. this was the day we brought Dillon home. Sam was in much need of a buddy, and his happiness showed all day long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one taken the same day of both boys.


Marlene as happy as they look here you really need to post a picture capture from the video of when your man came home. Now THAT was HAPPY!!


----------



## AlanK

This is a great idea for a thread!
In the cool weather Tuff thinks he is a football pro. Here is his touchdown celebration


----------



## AmbikaGR

AlanK said:


> This is a great idea for a thread!
> In the cool weather Tuff thinks he is a football pro. Here is his touchdown celebration
> View attachment 78134



15 yards on Tuff Dog for excessive celebrating!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

Smooch love to be outside, loves to lay in the sun, loves the grass!!
The first two pictures are of Smooch, our 11 year old Golden Retriever and our 10 month old Samoyed Pup, Tonka.
The third picture is of Smooch catching some rays on our deck and the Last Picture is of Smooch and our Snobear. Snobear was about 3 years old and Smooch was 4 years old.
Notice how she is laying right near him!!


----------



## missmarstar

AmbikaGR said:


> Marlene as happy as they look here you really need to post a picture capture from the video of when your man came home. Now THAT was HAPPY!!



LOL true, they have NEVER been more happy than on that day 
(Jeff was pretty happy too I might add)


----------



## Prov31

Annie is happiest when she is next to "her" people, but second best is having her two favorite things: Mr. Hedgehog and a tennis ball. Heaven for Annie.


----------



## AlanK

I could quote everyone's picture on how much you all have made me smile today. Thanks everyone


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Enzo is his happiest on car rides. He LOVESSS the car!


----------



## marieb

These are great pictures!! Here's a picture of Maddie as a puppy that I've always loved. I think she looks pretty happy!


----------



## maggiesmommy

This picture, taken during Maggie's first experience with a real goose down comforter screams "Happy"










This one...at Doggy Beach...is a close second.


----------



## eirepup

Unfortunatley I don't have any pics of Finn when he is truly at his happiest covered in mud lying in the biggest stinkiest puddle around. These pics are the next best thing off leash running around in the fields in the park and he did find a big stinky ditch full of muddy water a few mins after these photos were taken .


----------



## Laurie

My guys are the happiest when they're outside running free and playing....as evidenced by the following pictures (not the greatest quality..sorry).

Reno was happiest with his brother Phoenix (at the Bridge)










Austin is just happy being able to run at full speed....









As is Lincoln...he's super athletic and just goes all out!!


----------



## Megora

I love this thread<:

It reminds me I need to start carrying my camera around more. :doh:

Here's one of Jacks last summer. It was a hot day and he'd hopped into the lake near a local reenactment event. And refused to get out. He was in the water and there were little kids splashing around right there too. Bliss.  










Oh I might as well add our other guy here too....

Mr. Arthur who probably didn't get the same level of comfort where he lived before he entered our lives.


----------



## boo.and.hanna

i've posted these before, but they're appropriate. brewster is happiest soaking up some rays, while hanna's happiest rolling around in unknown filth at the dog beach!


----------



## Crazy4Gold

Hope thinking life is just GRAND...she loves nothing more than a good run...









Hope jumping for joy...









Izabelle having a good run at the park...









Izabelle with her favorite woobie...









Walker...the happiest guy on earth...ALWAYS SMILING....


----------



## jealous1

Love this thread. Here are a few of mine:

1. Summer is always her happiest when she can "hunt" - I love seeing her tails swishing back and forth from the sheer joy of being out.
2. Summer's second most favorite thing - having her sides and belly rubbed.
3. Buddy's almost always happy now and can usually be found w/ a grin on his face. Usually the only time he doesn't have that grin is when he is TOTALLY focused on his squeaky ball.
4. Rottn's favorite thing - food, then just being included in going out.
5. Beau's favorite things were his dad, his squeaky ball, and food. When we didn't know how much time we had left with him and every minute was precious, Beau and Jim could often be found napping together.


----------



## Jamm

These are all amazing!


----------



## Riley's Mom

Here's Riley zooming around with his Jolly Squirrel.


----------



## rik6230

Great pictures. 

Paco loves running free especially when water is near.


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Millie's happiest times seemed to be when she was with her best friend Pearl.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

This is Rig at his 2nd happiest:










This is Rig at his ultimate bliss. Taken in 2010. He was born 1997:




























This is my co owned Greyhound at her happiest:










This is my puppy who died- she LOVED to run and play:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Here's Maggie:










Penny going for the frisbee:

 

And Cody... happiest when he is GLUED to me:


----------



## C's Mom

Cocasse is super happy when his friend Ivy comes by the park to play with him. Poor guy, I really wish I could handle another dog so that he could have a buddy.


----------



## rappwizard

Mac, wet from the pool, retrieving--her favorite right now is a pink bumper!


----------



## CrystalG

Max is at his happiest when with his 'humans' : especially the little ones!


----------



## SimTek

Samantha's happiest time is catching her ball...


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

These are a few of Gus's favorite things:

Rides
Water and a ball
Daddy


----------



## Ranger

I love all these pics! They're great! 

I've got another pic that's really special. It was taken at Christmas and it was right when Ranger started coming out of his shell and realizing that this was his family. He kept walking into the living room, looking at everyone, and grinning. He also got to open his first Christmas presents and loved all the fuss made over him. Here he is, still a little uncertain, but starting to realize everything he loves are the *rights* of a well-loved family dog, not privileges.


----------



## ShaneR

Here are a couple of Bones:

Tennis ball bliss:










On the swing:


----------



## Muddypaws

Mine are always happy but here are a few of their favorite moments.

Running through the Sprinklers








Our Pool








Being together








Wrestling!!








Chasing the Chuckit Ball








Rolling in the grass








_*SNOW!!!!!!*_


----------



## firedancer722

This is Charlie on a particularly great day at the dog park!!


----------



## Muddypaws

ROTFL.... now that is a "GRIN"!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Well if you checked the thread bobbin' with Bob you know he loves his pool time.. 
but more then the pool I think Bob loves the beach. 

Natasha, not so easy, She really enjoys being roughed up by Bob.. you know wresling and ear pulling, a roll in the mud is always a delight (at least for her), but there is a special joy she expresses when chewing on a really good stick.

Of course, as a pair, it would have to be the rough and tumble time they spend together.


----------



## KatieandAngie

*Angie and Chance*

He smiles a LOT more now (first two attached photos) that he's setled in and realizes that this is actually his life now. But I've never had a dog who smiled constantly the way Katie did. She was almost always smiling no matter what. But she had reason to, we rescued her from an abusive home and she lived the life of Riley (we took her EVERYWHERE and almost always off leash) right up to the day she died.

Last photo - and of course sometimes you don't have to smile to look happy...


----------



## LifeOfRiley

These photos are great! What a great thread.

I've always loved this picture of Riley -- Chillin' with 'grandma.' 










Unfortunately, Riley's absolute happiest time is when he's waking me up in the morning (and I am _not _posting a picture of that!


----------



## nivek

Here's Shelby at last week's dog gathering


----------

